# good idea to buy a previous-rental Felt f85?



## kevinf (Apr 24, 2011)

*good idea to buy a previous-rental Felt f75?*

i went to my LBS and saw a 2010 Felt F75 for about $999. the guy said that it was a previous rental. i know i should've gotten a closer look at it before i left the shop but i signed up for a 1 day rental (picking up on friday) with the rental cost going towards the bike if i do want it. they did tell me that it was tuned up already but i didn't get a close look at the cosmetic condition. generally, is it a good idea to buy a pre-rental bike? what are some specifics that i should check for besides the obvious? also how would warranty work on the bike if it is only for the original owner?


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

The title of the post said an F85, but the inner workings of your post say F75. That is a big difference. Definitely NO if it it is an F85, since that is within $100 of what a new F85 retails for (and there was no F85 in 2010, according to their old website). $470 (or about 1/3) off the 2010 retail price for a used bike seems a little more reasonable, but, I would think, that the price is still a little high. It all depends on what kind of shape the bike is in. I think they can do better than that.


----------



## kevinf (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah i meant to say f75 in the title. is there a big difference between the microshift shifters and shimano shifters? what other differneces are there between the f85 and f75? i'm still not sure but does the f85 have a carbon fork?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds to me like you are going to have to spend some time on different bikes. There are big differences between microshift and shimano and sram and campy. You really need to put some time on them to decide which is or isnt suitable for you personally. The microshift works well.


----------



## kevinf (Apr 24, 2011)

but how would i decide if most of the rides so far are only short test rides?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

If you are truly serious about buying a bike from this LBS then they should be more than willing to let you really ride the bike to get a good feel for it. It may require a deposit but If you are serious about buying a bike there then they should have no issues. We allow our customers to take the bikes they are considering (after leaving a photo ID with us)for a decent amount of time to make sure they get the right bike for them. I am not talking hours by any means but a 30 -40 minute ride is not uncommon.


----------



## kevinf (Apr 24, 2011)

they are letting me rent the f75 with shimano 105 shifters. and they did say that it had been tuned so i will take it. if i am satisfied with it the rental fee should go towards the purchase of the bike. i'm just a bit skeptical thinking about buying a pre-rental bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually, Felt never made a 2010 F85. They F75 for 2010 is a different frameset than the 2011 F75. The 2010 model has the 7005 aluminum frame with carbon fiber seatstays with 105 5600; The 2011 model doesn't have the carbon fiber seatstays but it does have the new 105 5700. Is there a difference between the Microshift shifters and the Shimano ones? I've never tried the Microshift shifters but the Shimano 105s are great. I'm willing to bet that if you were to find a used F75 on Craigslist or Ebay, you'll be looking at around$1,000 for a 2010 model used so buying from a shop doesn't sound bad at all. I'm pretty sure you'll be getting the lifetime frame warranty too since you're the first owner.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

This doesn't relate to the OP enquiry, as it's clear that he's looking at a F75, but just to clarify - Felt did produce a 2010 F85 (at least here in Australia).

http://2010.feltracing.com/Australia/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/F-Series/F85.aspx


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

a new 010 75 still retails for 1600, used its gonna depend on how heavy. chances are if you're gonna rent a road bike, you know how to use it, so the depreciation, such that it is, probably is not too bad. plus you get a tune and, presumably a fit. i think it might be worth the haggle for a hundred or so, and then include lifetime service from the lbs. at 900 with the service deal and the fit, i would say its a go.


----------

